# iui and ovulation



## GIGGLINGEISHA (May 18, 2010)

Hi
I am on my second month of Menopur, last month everything was going well, lining, LH level etc then my LH didnt rise and i did not ovulate. 
So they have doubled my menopur this month.
Is this common for women not to ovulate? 
I have a dermoid cyst so not sure if this is blockingthe ovulation? 
Any advice would be appreciated x


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi, are they leaving you to ovulate naturally or do you have a trigger shot to take?

I regularly didn't ovulate in my natural cycle, but during my IUI's with menopur alway had a pregnyl shot to do to trigger ovulation.  If you don't, it might be worth a question to your clinic??

Sorry I can't be of more help, but wishing you lots of luck for this time round

Lyns x


----------



## GIGGLINGEISHA (May 18, 2010)

Hiya Lyns

I am on Menopur , one injection one day then two the next. 

I'm hoping this month i get some eggs


----------

